# Where are all the true APBT's?



## ralford08 (Oct 7, 2008)

I hear a lot of talk about bloodlines that people commonly associate with the APBT being either crossed with staffies or out of those lines. Also lines such as Razor Edge being AB's. Are there any lines left of true APBT's that have not been crossed somewhere down the line.:roll:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I SERIOUSLY doubt that there is any line out there that some fool hasnt crossed. Doesnt mean there isnt still pure blood and people breeding it.


----------



## ralford08 (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks I was just curious. I had been looking on the internet at some different lines and started going back into their history and found most had either come from staffies or had been crossed. But that's not really a big deal in the old pedigrees because before 1936 staffies and Apbt's where all one breed (correct me if I'm wrong). Just wondering if from 1936 til present if anyone had kept breeding APBT's without crossing.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Sure they have, mixing lines is not crossbreeding. But if you want pure linebreeding just look at colby dogs


----------

